#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-02
<Triviox_> feliz año magu42 !!..
<Triviox_> feliz año a todos los no-bots de la sala :D
<magu42> feliz año Triviox !!!!!
<magu42> a los mudos también 
<magu42> :)
<Triviox_> como pasó? mucho alcohol...? jejej
<magu42> como pasaste Triviox ?
<magu42> la verdad que bastante , por no decir mucho
<Triviox_> bien por suerte.. con mi suegra.. estuvo divertido, nunca la había visto medio borracha
<Triviox_> :P
<magu42> jajaj   D+
<Triviox_> por suerte su novio SI SABE HACER CORDERO..porque cuando ella trató de hacerlo.. lo hizo en 45 min, con eso digo todo, no?... :P
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> tapado con una chapa y brasa arriba , con mi viejo lo hicimos en 1:45 hs
<magu42> sino son como 4 hs
<Triviox_> opa.. esa no la tenia
<Triviox_> es un parrillero dual core P:
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> algo asi , hace años que lo hacemos asi
<magu42> es mas rapido
<magu42> brasa arriba y abajo
<Triviox_> el tipo lo hizo con carbón..
<Triviox_> cosa que nunca había usado.. le rindio bien..
<Triviox_> es como una brasa superpoderosa,..
<magu42> es un poco fuerte , tenes que darle varias vueltas para que no lo queme
<magu42> o ponerlo muuuuy alto
<Triviox_> si, estaba bastante alto..
<magu42> ahi va
<Triviox_> pero ponés y te olvidás.. está muuucho raaato para consumirse..
<magu42> tengo una pequeña barbacoa tipo yankee que me hice para cosas chicas , anda al pelo
<magu42> unos carbones y listo
<magu42> son carbones de madera dura de la selva del norte argentino
<magu42> el que venden acá
<Triviox_> si? los que venden en las bolsas marrones de supermercado?
<magu42> esas
<Triviox_> ese compró él
<magu42> leé la bolsa 
<magu42> chaco o misiones
<Triviox_> jjajaj no pude leerla porque terminó quemandola :p.. en una se quiso apagar y metió el papel que había a mano jajja
<magu42> jajaja
<Triviox_> vos fuiste a la reunion del flisol? capaz voy a la próx..más que nada para chusmear un poco, pero sin conocidos no encaro,,,
<magu42> estoy yendo , y eduardor tambié
<magu42> también*
<magu42> dale , la proxima es el 24 de enero , no seas vago!!!
<Triviox_> ahh cierto que él dijo!!..con dos yendo tengo ganas de encarar..
<Triviox_> en esas fechas seguro estoy, saqué lic para febrero..
<magu42> pablo r también iba a encarar creo
<magu42> están ratman y marinna
<Triviox_> habría que ir, porque sino después agua y ajo..
<magu42> exactamente
<magu42> la ultima se dijo
<magu42> primera vez que vas  , bien , la segunda podés votar
<Triviox_> je, para evitar a los paracaidistas de último momento,.
<magu42> para evitar los fantasmas que ván una vez a romper los cocos
<magu42> eso
<magu42> shamiel es el coordinador de montevideo y encara
<magu42> marinna es la nacional y encara más creo
<Triviox_> bueno,,,  no uso agenda, sino ya lo agendaba..  :P
<Triviox_> a el loco lo conozco de nick nomás..y se que es está con fedora.. a ella ni idea..
<magu42> anotate en la lista de correo de flisol y listo
<Triviox_> quiero decir, que forma parte del gurpo fedora..
<Triviox_> si, estoy
<magu42> si es de fedora
<Triviox_> pero cuando hubo tanto bardo de ida y vuelta dejé de darle bola
<magu42> el bardo es de barbanegra , pero está medio desterrado de todos lado . por romper tanto los eggs
<magu42> nada le viene bien
<magu42> a mi me cae simpatico , pero rompe 
<magu42> y acá hay que sumar , para romper sobra gente  jajajaja
<Triviox_> tengo que desconectarme, nos vmos magu42 !!!
<magu42> nos vemos Triviox_ 
<magu42> un gusto como siempre
<Naudy> buenas noches saludos
<Naudy> y feliz 2012
<Naudy> hi EduardoR 
<EduardoR> FEliz 2012!
<Naudy> todo bien
<EduardoR> todo bien, subí el dodecaedro calentario 2012 en español
<EduardoR> a spreadubuntu
<EduardoR> y luego uno con los feriados de Uruguay
<EduardoR> pero el que hay es genérico
<EduardoR> http://spreadubuntu.org/es/material/unusual/calendario-ubuntu-del-a%C3%B1o-2012
<EduardoR> para publicar por allí ;)
<EduardoR> y que alguien lo vote
<Naudy> a ver 
<EduardoR> en abril incluye lanzamiento 12.04 y FLISOL!
<Naudy> ya me estoy descarganfo el "dodecaedro " yo tenia el año pasado y ya va estar actualizando
<Naudy> jajajaja
<EduardoR> la verdad que no tiene marcado ni Navidad, Año nuevo ni nada
<EduardoR> hay que "localizarlo"
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/files/dodec_ubuntu_calendario_2012_es-UY.pdf
<EduardoR> aqui con todo
<EduardoR> perdón, el de spread no tiene flisol
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/files/dodec_ubuntu_calendario_2012_es-UY.svg
<EduardoR> con SVG para modificar
<EduardoR> el que tiene flisol, es con feriados de Uruguay, pero es facil de ponerle rojo a otros días con Inkscape
<Naudy> si ya lo estoy mirando EduardoR  esta perfecto eso colocastes con los feriado de UY y demas detalles +1
<EduardoR> :) Divúlguese!
<Naudy> ya estoy en eso EduardoR 
<EduardoR> es importante que alguien vote en spreadubuntu
<EduardoR> porque sinó queda como mas importante el de 2011
<Naudy> EduardoR,  con el original los demas paises latinos puede colocar sus fecha patrias y demas feriados
<EduardoR> exacto!
<Naudy> y para votar en spreadubuntu cual es link?
<EduardoR> hay que tener usuario de launchpad
<EduardoR> o de la wiki 
<EduardoR> es openid
<Naudy> okey 
<EduardoR> Actualizé la descripción en spread
<EduardoR> asi es mas facil llegar al link
<Naudy> Ya vote EduardoR 
<EduardoR> tengo que ponerlo en el blog de ubuntu.org.uy, que es algo complicado 
<Naudy> :)
<EduardoR> ;)
<Naudy> 5 estrellas :)
<EduardoR> jajja, genial
<Naudy> jajaja asi mismo es dice
<Naudy> jajaja
<EduardoR> el top rated es de el original y me aparece en ruso o algo asi
<EduardoR> algunas cosas bien cool, en español , no aparecen si no lo buscás de varias formas
<Naudy> si claro EduardoR  por yo tambien lo habia visto en ruso lol
<Naudy> yo para aprender ruso me tendre casar un rusa y vivir en moscu de lo contrario no creo
<Naudy> jajajajaja
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-03
<danielmato> buenas noches - feliz 2012
<magu42> feliz año 2012 danielmato 
<danielmato> desde el año pasado que no hablabamos... je je
<magu42> hace como un año
<magu42> empezaste bien el año?
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> comiendo como una bestezuela
<danielmato> vos?
<magu42> del mismo modo  jejeje
<danielmato> acabo de comer comida húngara... algo asi como porkolt... mucho picante
<EduardoR> holaaa
<magu42> andás exotico
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> FEliz Año Nuevo
<danielmato> vino una alumna de mi esposa de visita...
<magu42> feliz año EduardoR !!
<danielmato> feliz año EduardoR 
<magu42> deja de copiarme danielmato 
<danielmato> asi que hasta el 13 de enero tengo comida exotica en casa...
<danielmato> yo no soy copión...
<danielmato> creo
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> hoy armé el Dodecaedro , je
<danielmato> yo arme uno... y se lo llevo la hungara...
<danielmato> que han hecho de bueno?
<magu42> de bueno nada , a quien se le ocurre!!!
<danielmato> estas licenciado magu42 ?
<magu42> vivo licenciado
<danielmato> ja ja
<EduardoR> magu42 me preguntabas por el "paquete" para el Theft deterrenmt en el 11.10
<EduardoR> en realidad no era un paquete
<magu42> estoy en la lista de olpc ahora , te sigo  jeje
<EduardoR> es el comando par sacar de blacklist los mensajes a las systray
<danielmato> magu42, esta en modo persecutorio...
<magu42> pior!!
<EduardoR> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray.whitelist "['all']"
<danielmato> juas
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos 
<magu42> me guardé ese comando el otro dia EduardoR 
<danielmato> hola Naudy 
<magu42> hola Naudy 
<EduardoR> hola NAudy
<danielmato> quien copia a quien ahora magu42 ??? eh eh???
<EduardoR> estamos copiones
<EduardoR> jjejeje
<magu42> jajaja
<Naudy> hola danielmato , magu42 , EduardoR 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ eso libera el panel superior para agregar cualquier cosa en el ?
<EduardoR> si
<magu42> eso !!!!
<EduardoR> aparecen varias otras cosas tambien
<magu42> tengo unity en la otra maquina , mañana lo pruebo :)
<EduardoR> pero eso fue en 11.04
<EduardoR> el 11.10 dio errores diferentes en 32 y 64 bits
<EduardoR> pero se debe resolver fácil
<magu42> no te olvides que para 11.10  fue todo reescrito para gtk3
<EduardoR> y que diferencia haría?
<magu42> ni idea , pero , es todo nuevo
<EduardoR> además vi por una pregunta en RAP ceibal que hay un paquete que tiene un parche para la wifi
<EduardoR> para la Magallanes 2
<magu42> si , lo lei , no fuiste vos?
<EduardoR> pero no hay caso, al correrlo se integra al sistema
<EduardoR> no hay forma de rempaquetar
<EduardoR> no hay archivos
<EduardoR> habria que pedirlo
<EduardoR> aunque a mi me anda el wifi, pero a veces se tranca
<danielmato> gente, me voy a la cama
<danielmato> nos conversamos mañana
<danielmato> nas
<magu42> nas
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ que driver te habrá instaldo para la wifi?
<magu42> tengo una acá pero no lo veo 
<EduardoR> era un patch
<EduardoR> el origen local
<magu42> ahhh
<EduardoR> se nota que el proceso de instalación borra todas las huellas
<EduardoR> quizás habria que reempaquetar el paquete de wifi, pero no vale la pena
<EduardoR> olvidé consulata algo
<EduardoR> consulatar
<magu42> pior
<EduardoR> jajaj consultar
<magu42> jaaja
<EduardoR> estoy zombie
<EduardoR> de las camisetas
<EduardoR> para reyes ?
<EduardoR> quizás si tirara algo a la lista
<EduardoR> de hecho la lista de ubuntu está muerta
<EduardoR> ni un feliz 2012
<magu42> cierto , que mal!!
<EduardoR> y las noticias del BLog no son muy imaginativas
<EduardoR> necesito que alguien me re/escriba las que están elementales
<magu42> no entro más al sitio , no hay nada que hacer alli
<magu42> ;(
<EduardoR> te perdiste el Fliz 1012
<EduardoR> Feliz 1012 :P
<EduardoR> tremendo
<magu42> lo lei en rssnoticias jeje
<magu42> la lista chica
<magu42> pero no li vi  jajaja
<EduardoR> pero en texto no estaba mal
<EduardoR> la lista de mail "manual"
<EduardoR> jeje
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> ha<y que promover que entren a spreadubuntu y voten
<magu42> ???
<EduardoR> asi las cosas que hacemos salen en Top rated
<EduardoR> nadie se entera de los diseños de camisetas si no las promovemos
<EduardoR> con los votos de spreadubuntu
<EduardoR> y los mas votados tienen 5 votos
<EduardoR> al menos deberíamos votarnos nosotros
<EduardoR> el dodecaedro y las camisetas
<EduardoR> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/t-shirt/t-shirt-black-cof-ubuntu-animals
<EduardoR> No votes yet
<EduardoR> y el calendario http://spreadubuntu.org/en/node/757
<EduardoR> 3 votos
<EduardoR> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/t-shirt/t-shirt-ubuntu-animals-0 la camiseta de cuando el flisol tiene 3 votos
<magu42> al menos le meti un voto a cada uno
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> los top rated son pelotudeces
<EduardoR> y viejos
<EduardoR> ya avisé que pusieran el 12.04
<EduardoR> en las opciones
<magu42> no me deja activar los efectos visuales en preferencias de la apariencia , en la mg2 , no se puede?
<EduardoR> se puede
<EduardoR> pero lo hago desde el fondo de escritorio
<EduardoR> y luego el config del compiz
<magu42> ahhh
<EduardoR> y si te quedas sin click quitar el ALt
<EduardoR> de tecla alterna de noseque
<magu42> lo busco 
<EduardoR> en Ventanas
<EduardoR> Sistema preferencias ventanas
<EduardoR> dejar solo Super y quitar Alt
<magu42> yá
<EduardoR> sino te quedas sin click, 
<EduardoR> muy loco
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> yá quedó que gracioso ,  gracias EduardoR 
<EduardoR> CAssinelli me dijo de poner la camiseta próxima con el Pangolin al centro
<magu42> y,,  quien le discute a un diseñador!!!
<magu42> ahi , será
<EduardoR> jeje, que no podía indicar 12.04,por eso indique BUG
<magu42> te vá a dar 1000000000000000 millones de razones , de porque es mejor asi , y te vá ganar
<EduardoR> jeje, tiene razón siempre
<EduardoR> pero el problema fue spreadubuntu
<EduardoR> hay que indicar release
<EduardoR> y solo hay las lanzadas
<EduardoR> igual puedo poner "not realease specific"
<EduardoR> y luego cambiarlo
<magu42> seguro
<EduardoR> estaba mirando propuestas locas para brainstorm
<EduardoR> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29001/
<EduardoR> esto es genial, para facilitar el soporte telefonico
<magu42> nas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> bye
<magu42> zzzzzz
<magu42> :)
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hau alguien
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> hola ubuntero
<ubuntero> hola eduardo
<EduardoR> conocido?
<ubuntero> acabo de descargar ubuntu  e instalarlo
<EduardoR> y como te va?
<ubuntero> hasta el momento me a gustado mucho
<EduardoR> :)
<ubuntero> ahora tengo una duda
<EduardoR> dime, quizás te puedo ayudar
<ubuntero> y es q lo instale con wubi
<ubuntero> una de las posibilidades q habian para la descarga
<EduardoR> no es muy usado
<EduardoR> no ofrece la auténtica ventaja de tener un Ubuntu independiente
<ubuntero> aunque cuando se instalo seleccione español
<ubuntero> y el teclado y lo demas funciona perfecto
<ubuntero> todo el software esta en ingles
<EduardoR> muchos programas aun estan en ingles, pero quizás es porque no actualizastes el idioma
<ubuntero> tengo q re instalar los programas o como lo qrreglo
<ubuntero> a quizas
<EduardoR> te saltó una venta "Debe actualizar lenguaje!!!"
<ubuntero> estoy en eso ahora
<ubuntero> no
<EduardoR> es unmensaje muy molesto
<EduardoR> es el 11.10?
<ubuntero> si
<EduardoR> entra a dash y busca "soporte de idiomas"
<EduardoR> ubicas Dash?
<EduardoR> la tecla de Windows
<EduardoR> o hacer click en el logo de ubuntu en el Unity
<ubuntero> si 
<EduardoR> el Soporte de idiomas, te descarga y actualiza lo que haga falta
<ubuntero> lo estoy haciendo
<ubuntero> me esta descargando idiomas
<EduardoR> demora un poco
<ubuntero> si veo
<EduardoR> libreoffice queda en ingles hasta que haces eso
<ubuntero> bueno
<ubuntero> te agradezco
<ubuntero> la verdad fuiste de gran ayuda
<EduardoR> como llegastes al site
<EduardoR> ?
<EduardoR> hoy en día el grupo se movió a Facebook
<EduardoR> el sitio propio quedó sin actividad
<EduardoR> y luego de unos problemas lo limpiamos todo
<EduardoR> Tambien Google+
<EduardoR> usas algúna red social?
<ubuntero> ubuntu.org.uy
<ubuntero> lo busque en google
<EduardoR> perfecto
<EduardoR> casi siempre hay gente de noche
<EduardoR> pero para preguntas así es mejor Facebook
<ubuntero> facebook, twitter, google+ (no soy un usuario activo en esta)
<EduardoR> Me encontrás como Eduardo Ricobaldi
<ubuntero> te agregue
<Ignacio> Hola
<EduardoR> hola
<Ignacio> Alguien me ayuda a buscar algun almanaque reciente de estos!
<Ignacio> http://www.spreadubuntu.org/files/huge/Cal-Ubuntu.pdf
<EduardoR> como el dodecaedro?
<Ignacio> No SI abres el Archivo veras!
<EduardoR> Has usado Inkscape?
<Ignacio> ¿Inkscape? no.
<EduardoR> el pdf es del 2010!
<Ignacio> Por eso lo digo :P
<Ignacio> Habra alguno de 2012!
<EduardoR> no, pero lo puedes componer
<EduardoR> http://bearnd.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-to-tips-como-crear-un-calendario-en.html
<EduardoR> instalas Inkscape
<Ignacio> En Ubuntu mismo lo puedo hacer?
<Ignacio> MIra vos ;9
<Ignacio> Lo estoy haciendo.
 * Ignacio esta instalando INKSCAPE
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Se puede agregar el logo de ubuntu detras?
<EduardoR> si, es un programa para armar diseños
<EduardoR> me tengo que ir
<Ignacio> OK Lo conozco inkscape.
<Ignacio> Chau
<EduardoR> mucha suerte!
<EduardoR> bytes!
<magu42> Ignacio⟿ sos el mismo que está en facebook
<Ignacio> magu42:  Si ;)
<magu42> bien
<virusuy> buenas
<Ignacio> Me gusta mucho Ubuntu
<Ignacio> Y eso que tengo 12 años :P
<Ignacio> JEje
<magu42> tenés instalado ubuntu?
<magu42> cual?
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<Ignacio> Tengo 11.04
<Ignacio> Tendría el 11.10
<Ignacio> Pero. No se si conoces las laptops que entregan en el liceo de uruguay?
<magu42> la mg2
<magu42> la celeste
<Ignacio> Si esa.
<magu42> viene con 10.04.3
<Ignacio> El programa Theft Deterrent me jode :P
<Ignacio> Y eduardo Ricobaldi lo adaptado para todos los ubuntus.
<magu42> no jode , para algo está
<Ignacio> Pero en el 11.10 no sale el icono Debido a que hay un problema que no se que es :P
<Ignacio> Si Pero Me gusta más el 11.10 :(
 * Ignacio se pregunta si alguien le hace un favor!
<Ignacio> magu42:  Me haces un favor?
<magu42> hay gente tabajando en eso Ignacio , en breve está el TD  para 11.10
<magu42> claro
<Ignacio> Me buscas si tenes tiempo.
<Ignacio> "Tux" en Blanco y negro.
<Ignacio> Porque voy a hacer un almanaque en inkscape
<magu42> hice alguno , hace tiempo , en google imagenes encontré un montón 
<magu42> no tengo nada guardado
<magu42> eduardoR tiene bastante material guardado , entra por acá mas tarde
<Ignacio> magu42:  Dale gracias. Igual me tengo que ir a casa. Me conecto en una escuela en internet.
<magu42> dale
<Ignacio> Antes de que me valla me recomiendan algun app para ubuntu 11.04
<magu42> no uso
<Ignacio> ?
 * magu42 is away: 
 * Ignacio se va
<Ignacio> Holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-04
<EduardoR> zZzZilenzio
<Triviox> cri cri  (me gusta más)..
<Triviox> es el problema de tener muchos canales en el autoconect del irc :S
 * magu42 is back (gone 03:17:42)
<EduardoR> jiji
<virusuy> opa!
<virusuy> esta quieta la cosa
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si no?
 * virusuy mira el toque de los Redondos en Racing
<EduardoR> chata chata
<virusuy> aca es cuando uno precisa un segundo monitor
<EduardoR> tenés uno solo?
 * PabloRubianes escucha zitarrosa en grooveshark
<PabloRubianes> el mundo es raro
<virusuy> EduardoR: tremendo el laallaaledro de ubuntu
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<EduardoR> ahora lo voy a hacer version Alcancía
<EduardoR> a fin de año te da para hacer una fiestita
<virusuy> jajajaja
<EduardoR> al loco de spreadubuntu lo estoy atomizando
<virusuy> vas a llevar algunos el 14 ?
<EduardoR> obvio ;)
<PabloRubianes> yo quiero
<virusuy> jajajaj de mas, me traigo uno
<virusuy> a voluntad?
<EduardoR> le estoy reportando bugs que lay a montones
<EduardoR> ya me agregó el 12.04 y el reporte de Spam
<EduardoR> solo falta que los amigos VOTEN asi sube a "Top Rated MAterial"
<EduardoR> vieron los pegotines de pangolin? :)
<EduardoR> http://spreadubuntu.org/es/material/sticker/paquete-de-stickers-cof-y-tux
<EduardoR> tambien COMENTEN
<EduardoR> casi publico con el tero, pero me dio chucho
<virusuy> tremendo ese pegotin de pagolin
<virusuy> +1 a EduardoR
<EduardoR> es el oficial pero en SVG que solo está en ODG
<EduardoR> vieron que puse lo de las camisetas
<EduardoR> le puse 280 al final
<virusuy> modelos nuevos 
<virusuy> ?
<EduardoR> pero hay que comentar o "me gustar" 
<EduardoR> los stickers
<EduardoR> las camisetas de octubre
<EduardoR> y sofía al final quiso la nueva, asi que tengo una S de animales negra de abril
<EduardoR> son 16 camisetas que hay todavía
<EduardoR> Que los Reyes se pongan
<EduardoR> esta semana es clave!
<EduardoR> comenten algo en el post de FB, se quedó muy abajo
<EduardoR> sobre las camisetas
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui... saludos...
<EduardoR> virusuy
<virusuy> EduardoR: sir yes sir
<EduardoR> encontré esto: https://launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider
<EduardoR> quizás es mejor y está documentado
<EduardoR> mejor que lo del cPanel
<EduardoR> porque se prdría trabajar con usuarios registrados en Launchpad
<virusuy> pero que es exactamente ?
<EduardoR> quizás si pudiéramos manejar vía grupo cerrado, es automático
<EduardoR> el Single Sign On
<EduardoR> el fuente de login de launchpad openid
<EduardoR> que boludo, es en python
<EduardoR> nada que ver
<EduardoR> provider?
<EduardoR> era cualquiera...
<EduardoR> necesito un php de autenticacion openid documentado
<EduardoR> ok, lo busco en google
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> Alguien esta online en facebook? En el grupo Ubuntu-Uruguay??
<Ignacio> Los invito a ver la imagen que subi!
<Ignacio> ¿Hola?
 * Ignacio se calla un ratito.
<Ignacio> Hola
<nacho_> Hola! buenas tardes
<nacho_> a alguien le interesa crear un blog colaborativo con noticias, y problemas resueltos de distintas distros de linux?
<nacho_> yo soy diseñador web, y tengo servidores donde alojarlo...el dominio no es problema
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-05
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> hola
<PabloRubianes> hola magu
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> instalando ubuntu server en una maquina vieja
<magu42> sin entorno grafico?
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> ninguno?
<magu42> hola libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> como viene el iso
<PabloRubianes> del server
<magu42> +1
<PabloRubianes> voy a armar lio...
<magu42> eso es para machos , ma que arch ni gentoo
<PabloRubianes> pero ta a ver que pasa
<PabloRubianes> la idea es instalarlo en un torre vieja que tengo... y conectarla al router
<PabloRubianes> despues me conecto por ssh desde la mi
<libertcharrua> que hay gurises
<PabloRubianes> a
<libertcharrua> y abue magu42 
<magu42> tengo un 10.04 server instalado en un p3 pero no pude resistireme  y le puse un entorno grafico
 * magu42 jodido
<libertcharrua> jodido por que?
<magu42> por el entorno grafico
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> asi cualquiera
<libertcharrua> de que hablan?
<libertcharrua> ah
<magu42> hay que acordarse de todo de memoria , eso es para guapos , todo a puro comando
<libertcharrua> serever edition?
<magu42> sep
<magu42> y vuela!!
<libertcharrua> digo yo sera cuestión de costumbre con el uso diario
<PabloRubianes> toy fomateando...
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, como andas
<magu42> según virusuy es lo mejor   jaja
<libertcharrua> y que es fomatear
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ deja a juan!!!!
<libertcharrua> magu42, deje esas amistades estan todos locos
<magu42> el caminante
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, todo bien vos_
<libertcharrua> naaa
<PabloRubianes> ?
<magu42> jjeje
<libertcharrua> un vino espumante barato que me convido un amigo recién nada mas
<libertcharrua> <PabloRubianes> toy fomateando...
<libertcharrua> supongo fomateando sea el gerundio de fomatear sea lo que sea jjajaa
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ y qye idea tienes para esa pc vieja?
<magu42> que*
<PabloRubianes> magu42, joder con ella
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> mas que nada tenerla para desarollo
<magu42> pensé en algo mas nerd
<magu42> ahora si!!
<PabloRubianes> y probar cosas raras
<magu42> +1
<PabloRubianes> al final que pasa con lo del 14?
<PabloRubianes> se hace? que onda?
<magu42> nada 
<magu42> se hace
<magu42> yo voy , tengo que llevar un cable de 34 mts y un router 
<magu42> me comprometí 
<magu42> igual voy a charlar con los de siempre a la sombrita 
<magu42> :)
<magu42> en fb hay 25 anotados , o sea van 12.5  , con eso tenemos 
<PabloRubianes> si yo voy a ver si voy
<magu42> install fest , ubuntu jam , evento SL  ,,  yá ni sé de que vá , yo voy
<PabloRubianes> el dia de la bienvenida
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> eduardoR está más loco que yo ,  eso me agrada
<magu42> y daniel M  pega en el palo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> espero que lean el log , PAR DE LOCOS!!!!!
<magu42> :)
<magu42> prendete PabloRubianes , vamos a tirar onda en fb y en el rapceibal ,por los gurises con mg2 con ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> ta barbaro
<magu42> y sino , tenemos muchas cosas que hablar,  , flisol , ASLU, foro , y que sé yo que más
<PabloRubianes> al final quedo en aslu
<magu42> nahhh
<magu42> cosas mias 
<magu42> para decirle de algun modo
<PabloRubianes> termino
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ Asociación Software Libre Uruguay      (ASLU)
<PabloRubianes> a ver que onda
<PabloRubianes> a bueno esto es muy nerd!!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> que esperabas acá ?
<libertcharrua> aguanter aslu jajaj
<magu42> dime con quien te juntas y te diré quien eres
<PabloRubianes> uuuuuhhh el home ta vacio!!!
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> opa vim viene instalado
<magu42> puajj
<magu42> no lo entendí  jajajaj
<magu42> gedit +1
<PabloRubianes> es lo mas
<PabloRubianes> el 14 te lo explico
<magu42> emacs es mejor , dejate de joder pablo !!
<PabloRubianes> jajja en home tiene un .bashrc y el .viminfo
<PabloRubianes> .profile y .cache
<magu42> seré todo oidos PabloRubianes 
<magu42> ojos en realidad
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> es facil
<magu42> el 14 veremos , si vos decis......
<PabloRubianes> despues te paso una web que te hace un tutorial interactivo
<PabloRubianes> con eso aprendes de una
<magu42> zas
<PabloRubianes> despues es costumbre
<PabloRubianes> :q1
<PabloRubianes> :q!
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ escuche   VIM !!!
<PabloRubianes> una pregunta
<PabloRubianes> cual es el comando para apagar el equipo?
<PabloRubianes> porque para cambiar de usuario es exit
<magu42> sudo halt
<PabloRubianes> jaja nunca la habia apagado por consola
<magu42> quien me manda juntarme con programadores grossos a mi ?????
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> exit sale de root al usuario normal
<libertcharrua> pero cambiar e usuario es siempre su
<magu42> yá estás usando ese debian otra vez
<PabloRubianes> no es por meter pua pero... en lo que tarde en instalar y minimamente ver como anda el ubuntu server
<PabloRubianes> en otra maquina todavia estoy copiando 3 peliculas al tablet
<PabloRubianes> y tengo para un rato mas ahi....
<magu42> que maquina es ?  gracioso?
<PabloRubianes> una i5 con 4gb de ram
<PabloRubianes> :S
<magu42> miier...
<PabloRubianes> la server es pentum 4 1 gb
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> eso es viejo?
<magu42> no sabés lo que es viejo ,  jajaja
<PabloRubianes> no esta mal la vieja pero mi hermano la semi quemo
<PabloRubianes> y nunca volvio a quedar bien
<PabloRubianes> le encufo una potencia de micro en el audifono y medio que no funciono bien
<PabloRubianes> asi que hubo cambio
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ parece un dev de ubuntu , no prueban maquinas viejas como lo entendemos en uy
<PabloRubianes> magu42, pero esta esta en mal estado
<magu42> ahhhh
<PabloRubianes> :p
<magu42> hermano de PabloRubianes  -1 
<magu42> diego?
<PabloRubianes> santiago
<magu42> a él no lo conozco personalement , asi que no digo nada  jaja
<PabloRubianes> jajajja
<magu42> personalmente*
<PabloRubianes> es windows friendly... muyamer g
<PabloRubianes> muy gamer
<magu42> -1
<magu42> -1
<magu42> -1
<magu42> y la dejo ahí
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> no estudia lo mismo que vos?
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> mas menos uno para él   jajaja
<PabloRubianes> pero esta en el lado oscuro de la fuerza
<magu42> la otra parte que hablabamos que hay en la fing 
<magu42> que es mucha por cierto
<PabloRubianes> mi hermano dejo la fing
<PabloRubianes> esta por ir a la ort
<magu42> y....  si el viejo Rubianes aguanta , vamo arriba
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> se lo garpa el
<PabloRubianes> labura en TATA 
<magu42> ahi fui yó , pero el viejo maga aguantaba en esos tiempos
<magu42> si se lo banca el ,  " tudo legal"
<magu42> TATA  automoviles o supermecados?
<PabloRubianes> tata en zona america
<magu42> ese , conozco
<PabloRubianes> voy a hacer lo posible por ir el 14
<libertcharrua> tata cual?
<PabloRubianes> sino pasamos la tarde nerd
<libertcharrua> se le ira todo en el curso 
<magu42> dale ,tenemos varias cosas que hablar 
<PabloRubianes> si mas boen
<PabloRubianes> bien
<libertcharrua> no pagan nada en tata
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ sabe lo que paga tara supermecado , pero esto es otra cosa
<magu42> tata india
<magu42> es la que está en zona franca 
<magu42> y en el latu
<libertcharrua> ah nada que ver entonces?
<PabloRubianes> esa misma
<magu42> nop
<PabloRubianes> nada que ver
<magu42> estos son grossos en serio
<magu42> tata uruguay son bebés de pecho al lado de estos
<magu42> sin desmerecer
<libertcharrua> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grupo_Tata
<magu42> esos libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> pff ta-ta uruguay desbaloriza el tyrabajo como todas las cadenas de supermecados
<libertcharrua> trabajo*
<magu42>  62,5 mil millones de dólares al año 
<magu42> esa es la clave
<magu42> :)
<libertcharrua> pavadita de facturación 
<magu42> El grupo factura unos 62,5 mil millones de dólares al año,1 equivalentes al 5% del producto interior bruto [Producto Interno Bruto|PIB] de la India.
<magu42> mejor asi
<PabloRubianes> vieron que ubuntu tiene una charla en el Ces la semana que viene
<magu42> sip
<PabloRubianes> parece que van a hacer terribles anuncios
<magu42> se mandó al CES
<magu42> http://translate.google.com.uy/translate?hl=es&sl=en&tl=es&u=http://blog.canonical.com/
<magu42> si gustan en ingles
<magu42> http://blog.canonical.com/
<magu42> :)
 * magu42 the crawler
<PabloRubianes> no se sorprendan.... si hay un retoque salado de unity para ese dia
<PabloRubianes> teniendo en cuenta que casi no hay diferencias entre el 11.10 y el alpha 1 del 12.04
<unimix> o sea, para la CES Unity va funcionar bien en cualquier maquina ? (Buenas a todos y todas) :)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, hola
<PabloRubianes> si aparte me juego a que hay novedades para unity tambien
 * unimix waves
<magu42> hola unimix 
<unimix> Jelou magu42
<magu42> :)
<unimix> Ustedes que saben de todo, que onda con la revista 1024 ?
<magu42> es un poco loco , mientras MS y apple se alejan del CES  , canonical se suma
<unimix> magu42, no creo que sea pura casualidad
<magu42> yo tampoco unimix 
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> magu42, lo que pasa que la CES es las cosas que se vienen
<PabloRubianes> y sansumg dejo pegado a Apple
<PabloRubianes> y microsoft no tiene nada que ofrecer
<magu42> samsumg +1
<magu42> me caen bien 
<PabloRubianes> yo le tengo fe a motorola
<unimix> para mi y pecando de profeta sin serlo, van a presentar una tablet con Ubuntu
<magu42> motorola ahora es de google
<libertcharrua> ahh
<libertcharrua> google quiere acaparar todo
<magu42> unimix⟿ lo más probable
<libertcharrua> no se si sea bueno eso
<PabloRubianes> pero de que marca?
<unimix> las cosas "per se" no son ni buenas ni malas. Todo esta en como se las usa y que se espera de ellas
<PabloRubianes> los de omgubuntu sabe cosas que no les dejan poner 
<magu42> http://www.muylinux.com/2012/01/04/misterioso-anuncio-canonical-ces-vegas/
<PabloRubianes> puede ser que larguen el ubuntu tv tambien
<unimix> sep, hay gato encerrado y muy bien encerrado
<magu42> jajaja y nosotros adivinado!!!
<PabloRubianes> no se entusiasma el que no quiere
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> hay cada vez mas personas que estan corriendo Linux en sus celulares (Ubuntu, Arch), asi que para asombrar el anuncion tiene que ser bien groso
<PabloRubianes> a ver si el bendito guidow termino de copiar archivos...
<magu42> me guste o no lo que decida Mark S   , el tipo está siempre pensando un paso adelante
<magu42> es millonario , y grosso también
<unimix> no conocen algo de la revista 1024 ? Es de Uruguay. Saben algo de ella ?
<magu42> yo no
<unimix> ni publicidad vieron ?
<unimix> logicamente, es de tecnologia. Por eso les pregunto
<magu42> unimix⟿ desde el otro lado del charco nos jodió  mmmmm
<magu42> tamo en la luna
<PabloRubianes> es la revista de la camara de informatica
<unimix> ok. igualmente es un buen dato el que ninguno la conozca
<magu42> PabloRubianes libertcharrua   aguanten!!!
<libertcharrua> jajaj  ni idea mañana la busco
<PabloRubianes> y creo que una porqueria...
<unimix> ah, ok
<unimix> tonces descartamos para publicitar UbuConLA
<magu42> zas !!  PabloRubianes  yá la defenestró
<unimix> PabloRubianes, dejale esos comentarios a Edu :)
<libertcharrua> olvidate de laburar para la cámara de informática
<magu42> existe eso??
<PabloRubianes> si existe
<libertcharrua> pues si editan una revista ergo debe existir
<PabloRubianes> son los de las cartas de soft legal
<PabloRubianes> creo que es esa revista
<libertcharrua> aaah me acuerdo
<unimix> Buen dato de ser cierto
<magu42> no me digas que tienen oficinas en frente de la embajada de EEUU
<libertcharrua> en cld hablaron de la dichosa carta ahce unos años
<libertcharrua> hace*
<magu42> el edificio todo vidriado . al lado del hotel?
<PabloRubianes> jajjajaa
<magu42> el otro dia pasé por ahi , y mi hija , terrible troll , me dice , yá quisieras trabajar ahi!!!
<libertcharrua> jajjaa
<magu42> pend de M
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaa
<PabloRubianes> antes me anoto en el mides
<unimix> castigala obligandola a usar WinVista por un mes
<magu42> unimix⟿ hablo del edificio de MS 
<magu42> frente a la embajada de EEUU  cerca de la rambla , en el centro
<unimix> todo un simbolo
<magu42> lindo edificio tienen
<unimix> al pedo porque eso a los usuarios no les aporta absolutmente nada, es mas, me daria bronca ver que dilapidan mi dinero en un edificio exageradamente suntuoso
<magu42> pues a los winfan parece no molestarles  jeje
<magu42> terrible!!
<unimix> claro, porque ello creen que heredan esa categoria al ser fan y usar productos de MS
<unimix> pero son los giles que hacen el caldo gordo a MS
<magu42> pa que le doy carne a los leones yó!!
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> unimix⟿ +1
<unimix> chagracias
<magu42> no es nalga
<unimix> :)
<magu42> siendo la 1:22  y estando en la pavada , creo que es mejor que nos vayamos a dormir   :)
<PabloRubianes> si me voy....
<PabloRubianes> y quedate tranqui
<magu42> y apagar el sarcarsm mode on
<unimix> chimento: la semana que viene posiblemente tengamos reunion con gente de Cronon, sponsor para UbuconLa, y otra empresa para engancharla como patrocinador, podria ser Lenovo
<PabloRubianes> termino la trnasferencia de 1 hora
<magu42> lenovo +1
<unimix> ojala podamos concretar
<magu42> Cronon  está al firme  , no?
<unimix> sisi, al mango 
<libertcharrua> suerte con eso unimix 
<unimix> gracias libertcharrua
<PabloRubianes> unimix, tengo que hacer el home
<unimix> apenas surjan novedades les comento
<PabloRubianes> de este finde no pasa
<PabloRubianes> efrain me paso el logo de venezuela
<magu42> por estos lados , aún no tenemos una empresa que se ponga las pilas con el SL , es todo a pulmón nuestro
<unimix> Ok, si te puedo dar una mano, aunque mas no sea pidiendo empanadas a domicilio, ya sabes, me avisas y ahi estoy
<PabloRubianes> genial
<magu42> pero la vamos remando
<unimix> grande Efrain !
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro
<PabloRubianes> saludosl!!!
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<unimix> que descanses bien y no sueñes con Bill
<magu42> unimix libertcharrua    nas noches
<magu42> me caigo de sueño
<magu42> jeje
<unimix> b'bye !
<magu42> bytes , dijera eduardoR
<unimix> yo tambien me retiro. Hasta amanha :)
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos
<dylan66> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estás, dylan66?
<dylan66> bien y tu?
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> Que se cuenta?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-06
<ubuntero> buenas
<Ignacio> Hola!
<ubuntero> hola!
<ubuntero> alguien me puede ayudar?
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<virusuy> que haces PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> aca en el jardin
<PabloRubianes> en el deck con el vientito... pasandola mal
<PabloRubianes> :P
<virusuy> pegaste deck?
<virusuy> cual compraste?
<PabloRubianes> deck de madera
<PabloRubianes> mira mi foto de perfil de facebook
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> ah jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno en un rato vengo... me parece que pinta playa...
<PabloRubianes> saludos!!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-07
<dylan66> se cayeron los servidores de facebook magu42 ?
<magu42> dylan66⟿ por lo visto si , hace un rato que intento entrar , y nada
<dylan66> parece que a todos les pasa lo mismo
<dylan66> veo solo 5 personas en el chat de face desde empathy
<dylan66> cuando siempre hay muchas mas
<magu42> yo no pude entrar de ningun modo
<dylan66> yo solo al chat
<magu42> yo ni eso
<dylan66> como te conectas por chat'
<dylan66> ?
<dylan66> con el protocolo xmmp no hay problema
<magu42> desde la pagina de fb, por eso
<dylan66> ahhh
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<dylan66> hola libertcharrua 
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> que dicen dylan66 y magu42 
<libertcharrua> yo ando dolorido
<magu42> webeando como siempre
<libertcharrua> fui al gimnasio
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> me duele hasta la uña
<dylan66> ajjajaj
<dylan66> yo empece una rutina diaria tambien
<dylan66> pero en casa
<magu42> eso es constancia!!
<dylan66> unas series de abdominales y salto de cuerda
<dylan66> media hora por dia
<magu42> dylan66⟿ +1
<dylan66> toy muy falto de ejercico
<magu42> quien no?   :)
<dylan66> y mucho licuado
<dylan66> de fruta
<dylan66> mucho pollo
<magu42> me han pedido cortesmente que lleve la basura al contendor , o sea vás o vas a ver !!  
<dylan66> jajaj
<libertcharrua> jajaj
<magu42> volví :)
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ los motorola U6 cuando andan medio turulos , se pueden flashear ?  o hacerles algo?
<libertcharrua> ni idea jaja
<magu42> uhhhh
<libertcharrua> la solucion que dio a esos temas el profe fue buscar en internet
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> balla m... de solución
<libertcharrua> pa que lo preciso a el
<magu42> onda respuesta de debian-es
<magu42> seguro!!  jaja
<libertcharrua> seguramente hay alguna box para flashearlo
<magu42> en google está todoooo  , pero me acordé que andabas en eso
<libertcharrua> http://www.laneros.com/f75/motorola-pebl-u6-58503/
<libertcharrua> me calente mal cunado me dio esa respuesta el pibe ya no se si seguir el curso
<magu42> en serio , para eso ni vas 
<libertcharrua> bueno me voy a dormir madrugo luego buenas noches
<santiago> Buenas, alguien on?
<santiago> Hola?
<santiago> :(
<Triviox> buenas santiago 
<Triviox> todo bien? :D
<santiago> Hola!
<santiago> todo bien
<santiago> Ando acá probando Ubuntu
<santiago> No se si alguien me podrá dar una mano con mi problema, o si es que tiene solución para empezar...
<dylan66> que te sucede
<santiago> resulta que tenia XP, y cuando fuí a instalar Ubuntu sin querer armando las particiones borré la particion de windows, así que le dí revertir pero se ve que eso dañó el windows, así que me quemé y reinstalé ubuntu pero esta vez formateando la particion de windows
<santiago> pero windows se resiste a morir
<santiago> me sigue booteando windows cuando prendo la maquina
<santiago> quiería saber como borrar todos los rastros de windows, los archivos que hacen que bootee
<dylan66> cuando instlas ubuntu te da la opcion de intal el grub
<dylan66> eso ghara que window no bootee mas
<dylan66> ubuntu te arranca?
<santiago> es que supuestamente instalo el grub, de hecho la única forma de arrancar ubuntu es con el super grub disk
<santiago> sinó me salta el error de "hal.dll"
<dylan66> si arranca ubuntu cuando este dentro de el
<dylan66> abre gparted y formatea la particion en la que estaba windows
<dylan66> y deberias reintalar grub tambien
<dylan66> o actualizarlo por lo menos
<santiago> ok, la particion donde estaba el windows es donde está el ubuntu
<santiago> pero algún archivo quedó bollando se ve
<santiago> como hago para instalar el grub y actualizarlo?
<dylan66> sudo update-grub
<dylan66> en la consola
<dylan66> eso quizas te solucione todo
<santiago> ok, voy a probar, gracias
<santiago> acabo de hacer el update-grub y paso algo curioso
<santiago> dice "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb1"
<santiago> se ve que está ahí el problema
<santiago> lo raro es que no era windows 7 era XP
<dylan66> sdb1 es un pendrive
<dylan66> estas boteando desde pendrive?
<santiago> no
<santiago> aaahhh, sdb es el otro disco creo
<dylan66> tienes dos discos
<dylan66> entonces es eso
<santiago> si, uno de 80 y otro de 150
<santiago> será que me detecta un windows en el otro
<dylan66> y quieres mantener windows o no'
<santiago> no, quiero borrarlo
<dylan66> del otro disco tambien?
<santiago> supuestamente ya lo borró el instalador, pero me lo sigue detectando
<dylan66> entonces monta ese disco y formatealo
<santiago> si, no va a quedar otra
<dylan66> si deseas mantener window en el otro disco
<dylan66> se pueden hacer otras cosas
<dylan66> como cambiar el fstab para que no monte ese disco
<dylan66> o quitar la entrada de window del grub manualmente
<santiago> una cosita, hasta ayer yo podía leer desde el explorador de archivos todos los discos, ahora no me deja, solo los del Home me deja
<santiago> no entiendo por que
<dylan66> si no tiene ninguna extension o particion
<dylan66> no lo detectara
<dylan66> prueba mirar con utilidad de discos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-08
<ubuntero> hola!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-31
<ubuntero> holaaaaaaa
<ubuntero> tengo una emergencia
<ubuntero> holaaaaaaaaaa
<CarlosNeyPastor> respuesta de host magu42_ inaccesible :P
<magu42_> como va CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> preparando las cosas para ir al laburo
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<magu42> webeando un rato nomás  jeje
<magu42> va al laburo ahora?  CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> vas*
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<magu42> puff
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo guardia hasta llas 18:00 
<CarlosNeyPastor> capaz uqe un poco mas tarde
<magu42> a bueno , pensé que salias mas tarde
<magu42> podia ser peor jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> no por suete
<CarlosNeyPastor> salgo tempranpo
<magu42> +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> tranqui 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no m quemo mucho 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo café en el trabajo
<magu42> llevate una bolsa de hielo para el camino
<CarlosNeyPastor> 0 stress
<magu42> 32º
<CarlosNeyPastor> faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaA!!! salado ehh
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta criminal
<magu42> estuve toda la mañana en la calle , casi me derrito
<CarlosNeyPastor> sali a buscar un disco duro de 500 para un notebook y casi me frito
<CarlosNeyPastor> pff
<CarlosNeyPastor> de me nos
<magu42> ahora acá bañadito con ventilador y web  
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja
<magu42> uh disco de 2.5 
<magu42> son caros
<CarlosNeyPastor> sip
<CarlosNeyPastor> 98 dolores
<magu42> ah no , no tanto
<magu42> pensé que estaban más caros
<magu42> habían subido mucho
<magu42> después del tsunami asiatico
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, pero ahora nivelola cosa un poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es un samsung
<magu42> ya veo , menos mal
<magu42> samsung +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<magu42> amo samsung
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> mete onda uqe tiene la web de seagates
<magu42> siempre he usado hdd´s samsumg
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<magu42> holas ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> comoanda-s'
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, yo siempre use seagate
<magu42> ratman, laburando?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ahora ando con mi amado IBM server de 15k rpm
<magu42> prefiero samsung
<magu42> toooooodo samsung
<ratman> me comi un tarro de pingles de chili
<ratman> de as que pican jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja
<ratman> na hoy tengo libre
<magu42> ratman, +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy el unico pan que labura?
<ratman> en el laburo se hizo los que laburan el 24 no ban el 31
<ratman> y al revz
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor, 15k es un scasi ?(como se escriba)
<CarlosNeyPastor> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> sat
<CarlosNeyPastor> sata
<CarlosNeyPastor> anda una cosita
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca mas lo saco de mi maquina
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta soldado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> fuera de joda ni loco saco un nene de esos de mi maquina
<magu42> mas bien !!
<CarlosNeyPastor> queria un scsi pero 
<CarlosNeyPastor> el que tengo es de 80 y no tengo la conexion 
<magu42> son todo raro , tarjeta controladora, cinta , pero vuelan !!
<magu42> y caros !!
<CarlosNeyPastor> y se me cruzo este sata y buee...
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me entere que son caros 
<CarlosNeyPastor> de la peor maneja
<CarlosNeyPastor> manera
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy al laburo 
<magu42> ok , que te sea leve
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no me conecto hasta las 14:30 manda un medico para ancap teja que me van a encontrar tirado en el camino
<magu42> y feliz 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> gacias
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias igualmente magu!
<magu42> nos leemos CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste la publicacion que hice en g+?
<magu42> nop
<magu42> no he entrado
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos leemos magu42!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ubuabrazo!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> un abrazo
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42
<CarlosNeyPastor> HE VUELVO
<magu42> ya llegaste?
<magu42> hasta las 18 ,,  un rato nomás
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahora hasta las 18:00
<CarlosNeyPastor> recine me mande una
<CarlosNeyPastor> me traje el notebook para repara aca
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya uqe voy a estar a lpepe
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo desarme
<CarlosNeyPastor> unos hdp los de Dell 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Abajo del PAD esta el disco!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo el notebook desarmeç
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42?
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor, jaja calculo que te lo llevás en una bolsa para terminar de armar en casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya estoy terminando de desarmarla
<CarlosNeyPastor> para conectar el pad y armarlo de nuevo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no puedo ser tan boludo
<magu42> he desarmado alguno , lleva su buen tiempo , los 1500 tornillitos 
<magu42> salvo los más nuevos que ni tornillos traen
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta la desarme y saqeu 22 tornillos para llegar a remover el teclado 
<magu42> jajaja  , asi son
<CarlosNeyPastor> (si contar los 4 tornillos que agarran el teclado 
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor, salgo a hacer unos mandados , (la señora que manda habló) 
<magu42> sino vuelvo , feliz 2013!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias igualmente magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos a todos por ahi
<magu42> +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> espero que pases muy bien 
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos en el 2013
<magu42> yo siempre lo paso bien
<magu42> donde sea
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> un abrazo estimado CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy
<CarlosNeyPastor> feliz año SergioMeneses!
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-01
<magu42>   FELIZ 2013!!!  UBUNTEROS ,  /para el log/
<ubuntero> alguien en linea?
<ubuntero> estaba probando, saludos.
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-02
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, CarlosNeyPastor \o
<SergioMeneses> feliz año a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias igualemente SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como pasaste?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, hay en familia
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta bien, lo importante es pasar bien
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me toco guardia en el trabajo el 31 hasta las 22:00 y el 1 de 6:00 a 14:00
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero bien 
<EduardoR> holaaa! CarlosNeyPastor  SergioMeneses   :)
<EduardoR> FeLiZ 2013, 2014, 2015...
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas bine EduardoR 
<EduardoR> todo bien!
<EduardoR> aquí me ando...
<EduardoR> Se armó lio en flisol
<EduardoR> parece que no quieren al coordinador
<EduardoR> luego cuento
<Ignacio> Que le pasa a la web?
<Ignacio> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> Ignacio, el lanzamiento de ubuntu para moviles
<SergioMeneses> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoXpLUr5WB4&feature=youtu.be
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-03
<ratman> buenas
<EduardoR> Hoy 22.59 pasa la Estación Espacial Internacional por el cielo uruguayo.
<EduardoR> bye
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas, permiso...
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> bunas tardes a todos lo que no sean Bot!
<EduardoR> cri cri
<CarlosNeyPastor> haha
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> respondo lento
<nramirezuy> buenas tardes
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> こにちわ
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno!!! hola nramirezuy ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> qeu se cuenta?
<CarlosNeyPastor> como pasaron fin de año, nramirezuy ratman EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ratman> aca casi dormido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> laburando?
<ratman> nop en casa
<nramirezuy> yo me fui a soriano, volvi ayer a las 21
<CarlosNeyPastor> licencia ratman ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que genial nramirezuy 
<ratman> solo estos 3 dias
<EduardoR> estoy en el museo dandole al php
<EduardoR> hablan de mover el sitio flisol?
<ratman> mejor no habalr
<ratman> yo me meti 
<ratman> y me estoy arrepitiendo 
<ratman> el tema viene por que se va a hacer con el dominio 
<ratman> y bueno el hosting 
<EduardoR> El Wordpress hay que sacarlo al diablo
<nramirezuy> el tema es que si sacas el wordpress, que pones?
<EduardoR> hola magu42 CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> como andas EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> todo bien :)
<EduardoR> que te parecio los agregados del site ubuntu.org.uy?
<EduardoR> muy sutiles?
<magu42> no los vi :-(
<magu42> voy
<magu42> +1
<EduardoR> me falta poner fotos mas copadas para los últimos eventos
<magu42> puf , no hay muy buenas que digamos
<magu42> de telefonos
<EduardoR> no
<EduardoR> hay que hacer un trabajito de edición
<EduardoR> viste el dodecaedro del 2013?
<magu42> sep
<magu42> me gustó lo de la moneda , jaja
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> tambien hay otra, ponerle un imancito
<EduardoR> asi lo podés poner en la mensula de algún estante
<EduardoR> pero por debajo
<magu42> uhh  mucho lujo!!
<EduardoR> es dificil poner el iman arriba
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> todavía no fui a imprimirlo
<EduardoR> esta vez lo hago en cartulina
<EduardoR> los de papel son demasiado blandos
<EduardoR> Probé Performous, el karaoke de Ubuntu
<EduardoR> estoy copado :)
<magu42> hay cartulina a4 de color medio violacio y ahorrás tinta
<magu42> te leí eso en fb
<EduardoR> mmm, dificil imprimir blanco
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-04
<EduardoR> jejej
<magu42> ups
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> estoy rompequinotos con eso
<EduardoR> pero si lo tuvieramos en UbuConLA, sería un evento inolvidable
<EduardoR> hay que romper la uruguayez
<EduardoR> hay que combinar la alfombra y la guitarra
<magu42> sip
<EduardoR> Pregunto, te di la pass de edición del sitio?
<magu42> yes
<EduardoR> digo porque sos uno de los que editaría "algo"  :)
<EduardoR> ok
<magu42> igual no sé que hacer , mejor ni toco jeje
<magu42> pero vicho y voy aprendiendo
<EduardoR> mandé hace unos dias unos comentarios y no recuerdo si te mandé 
<magu42> si yo estaba en esa lista
<magu42> si, yo estaba en esa lista*
<EduardoR> te mande de nuevo
<magu42> ahh  ese no lo tenia , tenia el  primero con la contraseña
<EduardoR> cosas que escribo el 31/12 a las 0:40
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> y hay otro del 24 y lo envié en pedo!
<magu42> jajaja  leí por ahi de tu resaca (dolor de cabeza)
<EduardoR> ese lo mandé en el museo, cuando el jefe abrió una botella de buen vino, pero en ayunas me pegó mal
<magu42> uhhhhhh
<EduardoR> estaba terminando y al "vengan!!!" dejé como estab
<EduardoR> *estaba, luego volví a enviar los archivos y no sabía lo que ponía, jajaja
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> leyendo , veo que es delicado editar el sitio , es bien facil meter la pata
<EduardoR> de paso, me enviaba los archivos para casa, y seguir allí
<EduardoR> quiero hacer un link de backup y restaurar
<magu42> muy prudente!!
<EduardoR> el backup hace un dump de la base de datos
<EduardoR> y el restaurar, es por si las moscas
<EduardoR> un gran UnDo
<magu42> onda restaurar de los note con win  maso
<EduardoR> solo el video de MArk no se puede editar
<EduardoR> el efecto random del slider inicial, no está muy bien que digamos
<EduardoR> no me convence
<EduardoR> no siempre da la misma cantidad de fotos
<EduardoR> quiero poder poner mas de una foto por noticia
<EduardoR> asi el slider es mas loco
<EduardoR> en realidad estoy buscando ideas para ponerle
<EduardoR> pensé que vaya cargando fotos con el tiempo
<magu42> ideas locas habrán , como llevarlas a cabo es otra cosa je
<EduardoR> la cosa que no hay cosas interesantes que poner
<EduardoR> solo tenemos los eventos
<EduardoR> en una época teníamos las fotos del merchandising
<magu42> es que es eso , y no mucho más
<EduardoR> están allí aun
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/news/1.jpg
<EduardoR> en adelante
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/news/2.jpg merchandising
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/news/4.jpg
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/news/6.jpg
<magu42> como me gustaba la primer camiseta de la izq
<magu42> me sigue gustando !!
<EduardoR> la que usa daniel, no?
<magu42> sip y mi hija tiene una 
<EduardoR> yo tengo solo negras con tinta blanca
<magu42> el gil no compró cuando habia
<magu42> camisetas no quedó nada no?
<EduardoR> las propuestas nuevas no me agradan :/
<EduardoR> Cassinelli, quiere ser pro Linux, sin distros, pinguinos y nada mas
<EduardoR> Habían votado la del tero
<EduardoR> en FB
<magu42> no me gusta el tero
<magu42> ahhh  me acuerdo 
<EduardoR> no es ubuntu
<EduardoR> es un logo que nadie conoce
<magu42> por eso , la que te mencioné antes , es simple y sirve siempre
<EduardoR> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4408740749603&set=oa.10151257578826280&type=1&theater
<EduardoR> no se si sirve el link
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> había otras que no dieron para proponerlas
<magu42> cambié de opinión , destesto ese tero!
<EduardoR> basadas en la A
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> que significa?  nada 
<magu42> que identifica*
<EduardoR> el logo de Ubuntu a la izq y a la der el del tero
<EduardoR> en 2 círculos, muy apropiado para mujeres  :)
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> la cosa que mostrás las fotos y votan cualquiera
<EduardoR> luego cambian, etc
<EduardoR> habría que hacer en la página algun sistema, pero controlarlo nosotros
<EduardoR> la votacion de FB, dio cualquier cosa
<magu42> que raro
<magu42> a ceeeennaar  , marco ausencia
<EduardoR> :)
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, EduardoR magu42 platschi saludos
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias nramirezuy 
<nramirezuy> q buen entorno aja
<nramirezuy> http://openbox.org/wiki/Image:Sreenopenbox2.png
<CarlosNeyPastor> nramirezuy disculpa la desaparicion, le pase un reparador al pc de mi laburo y me lo corrigio
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenia un par de errores y ahora no prende
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> volviendo al tema
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca use openbox
<CarlosNeyPastor> se ve tentador
<nramirezuy> lo decia sobre todo por lo de discovery kids
<nramirezuy> puede funcionar en ceibal
<CarlosNeyPastor> vengo haciendo un tour por todos los entornos graficos
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta ahora el mejor por lejos Unity
<nramirezuy> yo tengo unity, pero es pesado
<CarlosNeyPastor> sip
<CarlosNeyPastor> antes usaba kde
<CarlosNeyPastor> pase a gnome
<nramirezuy> necesitas aceleracion 3d
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero es el mas comodo
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi
<CarlosNeyPastor> parecr
<nramirezuy> alguien empezo con la iso para ceibal?
<CarlosNeyPastor> el que etsaba mas interiorisado en eso es ratman
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> que iso para ceibal?
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas bien?
<EduardoR> todo bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> se estaba negociando de hacer una imagen para ceibal pero no se en que quedo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si nos dejan o no 
<nramirezuy> ratman en q qdo la iso de ceibal?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-05
<danielromeo> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-31
 * magu42  LES DESEA FELIZ 2014 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-04
<Xhello> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-05
<magu42> dom ene  5 00:07:20 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-29
<magu42> dom dic 28 23:12:55 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-30
<magu42> lun dic 29 23:16:54 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-31
<magu42> mar dic 30 23:39:36 UYST 2014
<magu42> para el log
<magu42>          FELIZ Y PROSPERO 2015 !!!!!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2016-01-08
<ubuntero8> hola
